# how much money are you looking to make?



## Ronnie (Jun 10, 2021)

Personally I’ve been thinking 30 million.

30 million is the threshold required for a person to become a ultra high net worth individual






Ultra high-net-worth individual - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





one should surely be able to slay with such an amount of money in general. I am aware of certain locations that might possibly require a NW of 100m to actually feel rich and be able to slay.

would it be right to say that individuals trying to successfully moneymax have to reach 30m and maybe on the more expensive side 100m

You always have billionaire game but such an amount of wealth is a bit difficult to wrap your head around and have the ability to acquire it. Not to mention that is pointless to make 1b if you are able to slay relatively well with 100m. No point in trying to 10x it if the lifestyle benefits are marginal.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 10, 2021)

0


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jun 12, 2021)

200+ to actually feel rich rich elite


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 12, 2021)

You honestly only need <10 million to slay. The rest is just to mog others


----------



## .👽. (Jun 12, 2021)

realistically i will or want 100k/year.
but yea if i could choose 5mil is Minimum


----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)

100 million at least to slay?

nigger you are fucking stupid


----------



## xefo (Jun 12, 2021)

if you think $ or materialism will fulfil you then you are dead wrong


----------



## .👽. (Jun 12, 2021)

xefo said:


> if you think $ or materialism will fulfil you then you are dead wrong


yes it will tbh.

btw caged at your custom title


----------



## xefo (Jun 12, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> yes it will tbh.
> 
> btw caged at your custom title


slaving away for $ and materialism takes away the 'life' from life imo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 12, 2021)

30 tons of gold


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jun 12, 2021)

Do you mean total net worth or cash?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 12, 2021)

Short term I'd be happy with however much bimax will cost plus some minor surgeries, and 10-20k for all other expenses, so about 50k is what I'm aiming for


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 12, 2021)

Enough that affords me a hedonistic lifestyle. Alot of people throw around big numbers and don't realize that you don't need millions to live a great life. Like me, for example, my life was changed when I had my first $5k in the bank. then $10k. then $50k+. Each number affords you better luxuries that you didn't have before. My hobbies aren't expensive and I could do the same thing whether I had $50k in the bank or $500k lol. Same applies to income. I make near six figures so I don't need millions, although it'd be nice to make it.


----------



## Sal (Jun 12, 2021)

xefo said:


> if you think $ or materialism will fulfil you then you are dead wrong


agreed. You're going to the grave with none of it.


----------



## Ronnie (Jun 13, 2021)

Bitch said:


> 100 million at least to slay?
> 
> nigger you are fucking stupid


So quick to throw out insults.

An ugly male aspiring to use his wealth to attract a top tier women in a top tier city could possibly need 100m to slay properly.


----------



## Ronnie (Jun 13, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> You honestly only need <10 million to slay. The rest is just to mog others


You won’t be able to slay in certain locations and with certain women. If you plan to ascend in EE or SEA then 10 million might in fact be overkill. In a city like NYC you are dead in the water.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 14, 2021)

E


Ronnie said:


> You won’t be able to slay in certain locations and with certain women. If you plan to ascend in EE or SEA then 10 million might in fact be overkill. In a city like NYC you are dead in the water.


Even in nyc, you can buy a decent $4 million townhouse, 2 ferraris/lambo and have $5 millions for good passive income investing.


----------



## karbo (Jun 14, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> one should surely be able to slay with such an amount of money


you are literally fucking braindead. kill yourself and take your 4 figs of money with you


----------



## Pumanator (Jun 14, 2021)

2 million + is my goal, so I can live of dividents and retire. I like the fire movement idea. I will prob keep working when I reach if cause I am greedy haha.


----------



## grimy (Jun 14, 2021)

No amount is enough, but ideally I'd like to be a millionaire by 30.


----------



## jesuischriste (Jun 24, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> Personally I’ve been thinking 30 million.
> 
> 30 million is the threshold required for a person to become a ultra high net worth individual
> 
> ...


abt 30M bcos i live in a big city


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> 0


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jun 24, 2021)

make 100$ 
and then travel to 3rd world countries theory
should be enough to slay for 20 years


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jun 24, 2021)

100 million to slay J F L
Meanwhile the hottest prime JBs lustfully line up to get fucked by young, tall Chadlite who has not even 1 single penny in his bank account


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 24, 2021)

Very very little


----------

